# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Απορία με Dialer0

## eXpLoDeR

Γεια σε όλους , σε ενα cisco router εχω 1 atm interface (dialer0) και απο πίσω διάφορα Vlans που παίζουν όλα όπως πρέπει. Στο dialer0 μου έχω ενα αρκετα κλειστό access-list για να κόβει διαφορα απο το internet. Υπαρχει τρόπος να φτιάξω κάπως ενα άλλο dialer η virtual interface τελος παντων που να μην εχει αυτο το access-list αλλα ενα πιο χαλαρό γιατι θελω να κανω διαφορες δοκιμές και ειναι κουραστικό να ανοιγω πόρτες κάθε φορα. Εννοειται οτι αυτο το ποιο "χαλαρό" internet θα πεφτει σε κάποιο απο τα vlan μου.
Thanks!

----------


## Eaglos

Καλημέρα.

Με καθε επιφυλαξη.

Ριξε μια ματια μηπως μπορει παιξει με atm sub-interfaces, να τα δεσεις με τα αντίστοιχα vlans και να εφαρμοσεις την access list στο sub interface.

----------


## Mene

Επίσης, γιατί να μην δημιουργήσεις μια πιο "ανοιχτή" access-list για τις δοκιμές σου, την οποία θα εφαρμόζεις στον dialer0 με ip access-group XXX όταν θα την χρειάζεσαι, αφαιρώντας προσωρινά την πιο "κλειστή"?

----------

